# HB Welcomes CA Richardson



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

[edit]We are proud to announce the addition of Captain C.A. Richardson to the Hell's Bay Boatworks Pro-Staff Team. Hell's Bay will also be the 2012 presenting sponsor of his award winning fishing show "Flats Class TV".

Born in Charleston, South Carolina in 1965, C. A. moved to St. Petersburg in 1967 where he honed his angling skills on the beaches, piers, and inshore flats of Tampa Bay. As a young man he spent countless hours casting artificial lures to trout, redfish, snook, and tarpon unwittingly preparing to be a successful inshore guide and professional angler later in life. Outdoor television programs like the American Sportsman with Curt Gowdy, Flip Pallot's Walker Cay Chronicles, and Fishing with Bill Dance had a profound effect on re-enforcing his love of fishing shallow water with artificial lures. This would eventually lead him down the path of being the instructional pro angler he is today.

The tournament bug got C.A. in his thirties, where he fell in love with the new challenge of breaking down unfamiliar areas across the Gulf coast states. These experiences have helped him develop many of the techniques he uses on Flats Class TV today. After much success in local and regional tournaments throughout the 90's, he decided to jump into the realm of professional tournament fishing. He made a name for himself on the initial IFA Redfish Tour from 2000 to 2003 and then had further success with several top five appearances in the ESPN Redfish Cup, FLW Redfish Series, ESPN Redfish All-Star Series and a win on the Pro Tarpon Tournament Series in 2007.

Along the way in his pro career, he saw a need for knowledge, especially with novice and intermediate level anglers. They wanted to learn the finer points of inshore fishing, particularly with the use of artificial lures; hence he created Flats Class in 2001. Flats Class, a popular traveling fishing school, lead by C.A. and taught by regional inshore pros was an instant success and the launching pad for Flats Class TV.

Later he was presented the opportunity to bring Flats Class to television with the aid of Forrest Fox Productions. Flats Class TV has won two industry awards since debuting in 2007.  Currently, C.A. has put his competitive career hold to get back to his flats fishing roots. His primary focus now being the continued development of Flats Class TV, Flats Class Version 2.0 (a seminar series) and his very successful Flats Class Charter business where he still guides a 150 days a year.

In addition to his role as a Hell's Bay Boatworks Pro-Staff member, Captain C.A. is also national pro-staff for the following brands:  Evinrude E-Tec, Power-Pole, Raymarine, Daiwa, Falcon Rods, Mirrolure, Z-Man Lures, Minn-Kota, Pro-Cure Scents, AmeraTrail, Aqua Dream, and Bob's Machine Shop.

For more information on Hell's Bay Boatworks line of World Class Flats Skiffs, Captain C.A. Richardson, and Flats Class TV, visit – www.hellsbayboatworks.com

Copyright © 2011 Hell's BayBoatworks Inc. - 321.383.8223 - 1520 Chaffee Dr. Titusville, FL 32780[/edit]


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great move for Hell's Bay. CA has the best show on TV by and far. Lots of fish catching and lots of educational information to go along with it.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Flats Class is an outstanding television show, my
favorite by far!
C.A. is a great guy and I'm sure this new venture
will be a success for all involved.
Congrats! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------

